# Home-made Harness



## Chickadee289 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have been trying to make a harness of my own for quite some time. I have never been happy with cat or ferret harnesses... or really anything else I've tried. I didn't trust them, bunny would slip out, or they seemed harsh.

So here's one I've finally made that I feel happy with. I was inspired from my dog's "no pull" harness. It's very easy on her and is extra padded! I made this harness from scrap strips of fleece from blankets I was making. They seem to naturally roll so they made the perfect super soft rope with a little bit of give.

Here are some pics:





Bottom View on my hand
Top View on my hand
Regi Wearing Harness





Does anyone want directions before I bother to write them all out?


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 24, 2009)

That is SO NEAT! Should start making those and selling them, you'd make a killing! 

I know id buy one


----------



## Chickadee289 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just took him to the local pet store with harness. It worked well. it didnt bother him, even when he pulled. the store owner seemed impressed with a bunny behaving well on a leash. He minded the leash hanging above his head more than the harness. the bead is to keep everything snug.


----------



## elrohwen (Oct 24, 2009)

That is really cool! Though there's no way my bun would let me put that on him. Did you train your bun to be calm with it or did he just take to wearing a harness?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 24, 2009)

Start writing the instructions out, Meagan, and I'll be sure to put in the Library with your name on it


----------



## Stanza (Oct 24, 2009)

Cute!
I like the way the bead looks.
And gosh darnet your rabbit so Cuute!


----------



## Chickadee289 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'll put a video next with how to put it on. It's designed so you can put it on quickly and not deal with any buckles, here's the instructions!


Materials: 
-6-10 feet of strips of fleece, or some kind of soft ribbon. It needs to be at least a half inch wide (or wider for large rabbits.) 
-You also need some sort of bead that BARELY fits on the cord doubled up. It needs to be snug so that you can slide it up and down, but not easily. This bead will be to keep the part that goes around the waist snug.


Step 1:
Cut about 3ft of cord, set aside the rest.
Step 2:
fold the cord in half length wise, and tie a balloon knot at one end that is big enough to slip the other end through.
Step 3:
wrap a scrap piece of string below the balloon knot from the top in a knot tight enough to grip, but loose enough to slide up and down. Double knot so the knot is secure and cut off the loose ends. The knot should be placed down low enough so that your bunnies head can slip through.
Step 4:
hold the cord up by the balloon knot and slip the two loose ends though the knot at the top.
Step 5:
Slide the bead down on the side with two loose ends. Remember: The bead should be hard to move, but moveable once on the string. You'll have a hard time getting it on.
Step 6: knot off the two ends like you did the balloon knot, but cut the strings flush to the knot. that is where you will attach the leash.

Were those directions easy to understand?

Directions for putting the harness on next!


I think I'll take a video of how to make it too.

I'll post again soon! thanks for your interest!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 24, 2009)

Umm... I don't know how to make a balloon knot??
Can you show us your starting materials in the vid?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 24, 2009)

That is a nice harness, looks like a lot of thought went into it, well done.


----------



## Chickadee289 (Oct 24, 2009)

ok, uploading pics on how to make it... evidently there's no way I can make a video big enough. pics will be closer anyway, but ill try to get a video of how to put it on still since it's a little confusing. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Chickadee289 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok, so I put the step by step with materials on photo bucket. Just follow the link and scroll though my pics in order! Hope this is easier! I'll put a video on how to put it on tomorrow.

Regi's Harness How To


----------



## Kohana (Oct 25, 2009)

That's super easy to follow!! I am going to make sure I make one of those soon. Thanks so much!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Chickadee289 (Oct 25, 2009)

great! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## JeffS (Oct 25, 2009)

My rabbits HATE me putting their harnesses on. A lot of it has to do with the clips being underneath them and it's a lot of fuss to fasten them. Since I stopped using them, I think they like me more. No surprise I guess.

This looks a lot more reasonable than what I bought at the store. And cheaper.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh and thanks for posting the instructions. You're awesome!


----------



## Chickadee289 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yup, no buckles, slips right on. I'm off to get a id of how to put it on!


----------



## Chickadee289 (Oct 25, 2009)

UGH! So a video isn't gonna happen. I'll have to do more pics. The sound is screwy and its sideways... any idea how to fix this? I took the video with my phone (only option) And it was perfect on my phone. Poo.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/Oa7737gtduI&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 25, 2009)

It's an interesting idea...but honestly I'm not to keen on it. Seeing as how it's made of fleece, it's going to be easy to damage. It wouldn't take long for a rabbit to snip right through it.  

Does that ball act as the hook - with the loop going over it to keep the harness on?
Also, I wouldn't neccessarily give the directions out for others to try, only because it hasn't been guaranteed safe, tested a lot, etc. It could cause problems for others and their rabbits.  

Have you looked into H-harnesses? They're the best type of harness for a rabbit. And they'remade out of nylon - which is much sturdier and safer. 

Just my $.2 worth. I'm only thinking for the safety of the rabbit; and when it comes to harnesses I know what I'm talking about.  Being a rabbit hopping trainer, you have to have to know which harness is the best - and like stated above, the H-harness really is awesome.

Emily


----------



## Chickadee289 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry, I tried it out pretty well... like I said its a copy of a harness from my dog. I was trying to get away from clips and buckles. I've had harnesses for my rabbits for years, and theyv'e always got out or went into panic. He's just peachy on it, can't get out and I've found that nylon pulls out fine fur. I didn't think the fleece would last forever, and he cant get to it to chew it, and hasn't really tried cause its so light he doesn't really notice it. Besides, it cost nothing to make so making another one is cheap. I was just trying to share useful info on something I've been attempting to make for a good 6 years. Personally at this point I'de take him out on this before I'de use another one of the harnesses I have.

P.S. a more sturdy option for the bead would be one of those clips with a button to slide up and down, but the bead works well in my case, and the harness doesn't loosen, just tighten. Those clips are hard to find.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 25, 2009)

I would really worry about it being able to tighten. Our agility club does not allow Figure-8 harness because they can choke the rabbit it pulled. The H style ones don't adjust once they are on the rabbit.
If you could make it so that it doesn't adjust once it is on the rabbit, it would be safer.


----------



## Chickadee289 (Oct 25, 2009)

k, ill think about it


----------



## snap (Oct 25, 2009)

Aww, it's so cute. C: 

People seem to be fascinated with anything that isn't a dog being on a harness. XD I put Harper on a harness and leash sometimes. He's still getting used to it, but people think it's so crazy!

That harness looks a lot simpler and cheaper than the one I bought in London. :C


----------

